# Plott hound help



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Always enjoy your stories Rooster.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Musket said:


> Always enjoy your stories Rooster.


Thanks, Gary. Hope you'll drop by for some of that beaver pond coffee if when you're in the neighborhood.


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

I won't let the secret out, your wife tells some good stories too. You are in all of them.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Musket said:


> I won't let the secret out, your wife tells some good stories too. You are in all of them.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Happy for you Welldriller. Something special about having a young dog with so much natural ability. Hope you'll post an update one of these days.

I got down in dogs when the ballot initiative looked like we would lose our bear hunting. Only had a male Plott dog and the Walker male out of the Dubois female. Went over to Wisconsin and bought a 4 month old Walker male pup sired by Jimmy Johnson's dog Tug. A few days later I quit my job with a private correctional facility....and like I always did when life got too complicated, I loaded my two dogs and the pup and went hunting. It was during the training season. Rigged hot scent in a wild raspberry patch and turned loose. It was a split race. The Plott dog eventually gave out due to the August heat. The old Walker according to telemetry was a bit over a mile judging from the telemetry signal, but I could not hear him.
That was odd. Finally grabbed the pup and used telemetry to get to him.
Found him laying in a tamarack swamp. His head was up and he was looking at me, but would not come to me. That's when I saw he had blood on him. Took him to the vet and got him stitched up, but it didn't hold up and he eventually had to be put to rest.

So, I was down to one veteran Plott dog and the pup. Kept hunting as the Plott dog could tree a few bears by himself. The pup would run with him.
He'd eventually fall out and I always made a point to go get him.

Bear season opened. The pup was 6 months old and stayed up with the old dog real well for his age. Opening day I was hunting alone and rigged a hot one. Turned the old dog in along with the pup. They jumped the bear pretty quick. Was not long and the bear bayed up about a 1/4 in off a county road. Kind of humorus as the pup didn't have his big boy voice yet and he was squealing like a stuck pig while the old Plott bayed the bear. Just as I was starting in to the dogs a couple guys i knew from down state came by. I told them I needed to get to the dogs. They begged to come along. Hard to say no to friends. Got close and I suspect the bear winded us and broke bay. Crossed the road and headed into the roadless Victoria country.

After about six hours I triangulated the dogs position using telemetry. Walked in a couple miles....and what a sight it was. That 6 month old pup standing with his feet on the tree looking up treeing on the bear. You can imagine how proud I was. Let the bear go as he did me a good turn treeing like that.

The next training season the pup started running ahead of the old Plott, and he'd also rig ahead of the old dog once in awhile. Over time he made a super nice rig dog, but when he was 4 years old he got onto a rough bear that ran him out to the road. I kept him for awhile, but his fear of bear just got worse.

My last Walker dog was Sam. I got him from my good friend Jerry Mcneight. I'd like to tell you about him one of these days.


----------



## welldriller_old (Jan 23, 2005)

Rooster I swam him Sunday he went in and swam first time. Had trouble with our set up at the club where we swim hopefully we will get it fixed tonight. Last year got into a tough one during training season had a young female that was in and out. I sure hope she stays in this year...... not pulling hair but staying in. My old male does enough for all off them.

The GPS are nice for keeping track a lot better than the beepers. Still use beepers the in the U.P though in the big woods. The Garmin saved a lot of our dogs from getting hit by cars though down here, and up there. Some people think using them makes it to easy. If it saves one dogs life I don't care what they think. They don't understand my dogs are my pets to.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

welldriller said:


> Rooster I swam him Sunday he went in and swam first time. Had trouble with our set up at the club where we swim hopefully we will get it fixed tonight. Last year got into a tough one during training season had a young female that was in and out. I sure hope she stays in this year...... not pulling hair but staying in. My old male does enough for all off them.
> 
> The GPS are nice for keeping track a lot better than the beepers. Still use beepers the in the U.P though in the big woods. The Garmin saved a lot of our dogs from getting hit by cars though down here, and up there. Some people think using them makes it to easy. If it saves one dogs life I don't care what they think. They don't understand my dogs are my pets to.


Well driller, I am 100% in agreement with in in the use of Garmin's. Just like years ago I was on the MBHA board. The DNR asked us to come up with regulations to address the use of telemetry as anti's were whining about them supposedly "tracking" game and believing it was not fair chase. The MBHA committee looked at requiring hunters to be a certain distance off the road when using telemetry and one consideration was to only allow the use of telemetry at the end of the hunt. 

I voiced my concern stating I appreciate the work the committee did, but, I opposed those ideas....because I see it safety equipment that I use to head off my dogs if they are heading to a busy highway, caught in a trap,
heading to private property, or injured. We opted not to provide any changes.

The allowed me to find my Plott dog after a rough encounter with a bear.
IT took me within 4 yards of him before I was able to locate him as he was in shock. Recover was about 3 weeks, so it was a pretty serious incident.

Congrats to you on your old male dog. Love those gritty dogs!


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

sorry for the late reply guys, i have been completely sidetracked with her and completely forgot about this post. She turned out to not have that rare form of diabetes, we pretty much started giving her all the water she wanted and it just kind of subsided on its own. Her leash skills are still.... eh. but she is learning. Thank you for all of the replies!


----------

